
Google removes custom size options in Image Search - tus88
https://images.google.com/
======
enjoyyourlife
No they did not:
[https://www.google.com/advanced_image_search](https://www.google.com/advanced_image_search)

~~~
ChrisGranger
That only allows you to use their options, the ones in the drop-down menus.
OP's title refers to _custom_ size options. You can't search for an exact
size.

~~~
tus88
Actually both - the custom size and almost all the options in the non-advanced
drop down search.

